# krups ea8150 problem



## Alimac365 (Apr 8, 2018)

We bought krups ea8150 bean to cup machine on friday. When we set the level of the coffee for example 180ml only 90 ml comes out same for all settings. Anybody any ideas please


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, return it if you can and buy something else. Look at the Video, I believe your brew group is similar. Check see if you can open a hatch (without tools) and remove the brew unit for cleaning and clean around the whole area where the grinds fall into the group and around it. If you can't easily open and sanitise that area every week or two, within 3 weeks you WILL have mould, a little at first, and over the weeks that follow turning into a lot! This is the case for EVERY BTC coffee machine without an easily accessible easily removable brew group. Manufacturers have not found any magic spell to prevent this happening and cleaning tables do not clean these areas only the physical insode of the brew group.






Use the fact that the machine is not performing correctly to get a refund and then buy a different type of BTC machine.

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2016/07/29/melitta-caffeo-varianza-csp/

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2016/10/26/melitta-caffeo-varianza-tech-tour-videos/

I did this review (and the video tech tour also on the site.), I don't believe the company I did the review for still sells them (long story), but they were the best BTC machine I ever found and performs better that machines costing double the price. If you do decide to get one get the CSP model.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

^^^^^ oh that crud inside the machine on the vid. Yuck yuck yuck


----------



## Alimac365 (Apr 8, 2018)

It's a brand new machine and not dispensing the full amount of coffee


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If it's new and working incorrectly then returning it sounds like the best option.


----------



## loiner1965 (Nov 21, 2019)

just joined today but unabled to view video.....any reason why ?

many thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

loiner1965 said:


> just joined today but unabled to view video.....any reason why ?
> 
> many thanks


 It's private (the poster must have made it private on youtube), I couldn't view it either. I just checked and that video I linked to is not available any more. It's quite possible the original poster of that video had a similar experience to me (with Jura). It showed the inside of a BTC machine (I'm not saying it's a Jura) with a very mouldy brew group, a machine that the user cannot get inside to clean, a machine that could well develop mould inside within weeks depending on usage. I've probably said enough already. I'm also definitely not talking about a Jura!


----------



## loiner1965 (Nov 21, 2019)

ah i see......was hoping to get a peek of inside the machine as mine needs a new motherboard so just wanted a little nosey around etc


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

loiner1965 said:


> ah i see......was hoping to get a peek of inside the machine as mine needs a new motherboard so just wanted a little nosey around etc


 If your machines brew group is hidden and innacessible....then you have a real treat in store 

If it's 4 or 5 years old, it might be beyond economical repair?


----------



## loiner1965 (Nov 21, 2019)

not sure to be honest as i was given it and i took it to the repair centre who diagnosed the fault but the board is an obsolete part now but you can buy everything else lol.

i found the board online and just waiting for comfirmation that it will be suitable. as of now its being used as a kettle which its quite good for


----------

